# Gaggia Classic shower screen



## nick52 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm trying to unscrew the classic's shower screen to give it a clean - but that screw is just too tight!! The cross-head screwdriver seems to fit fine, but I feel like I'm forcing it and obviously don't want to break it. Is this a usual occurrence - any tips?

Thank you all


----------



## beanhound (Oct 20, 2010)

Use the proven scientific formula of "p" for plenty when deciding on how much force to use!

It will go, just don't let the screwdriver head slip, rounding out the screw.


----------



## Brad (Mar 25, 2012)

I had a similar problem - it did move ok. Before you apply more force, it is well worth making sure there are no coffee grounds stuck in the screw head which could help the screwdriver to jump.

Brad


----------



## Coffee Services (May 12, 2011)

you should be able to loosen it by bending the shower plate in half like folding a pizza in half so the 2 halves touch each other, use a pliers to then turn the shower plate and screw at the same time, this works for us when our customers have damaged there screw, but i would replace the screw and don't tighten a shower plate to the max it's not necessary...

Good luck should work


----------



## EN4CER (Jan 22, 2012)

Are you sure your are turning it the right way. I believe it turns clockwise to loosen!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

It does not turn clockwise to loosen!

I would recommend leaving the machine on for 30 mins before you try as heat often loosens stuck screws/bolts.

Either that or use a philips attachment on a ratchet for more leverage.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree they turn anti-clockwise.

Once removed give it a good soak in cleaning solution and make sure its not too tight when replaced.


----------



## nick52 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all for your help - still struggling however, I've tried unscrewing when the machine's been hot and cold - I don't like the sound of 'folding' the shower screen like a calzone though!!...

Think I'm going to go down to B&Q and get the right screwdriver. Anyone know which screwdriver is tried and tested? Thanks again


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Have you tried a squirt of WD40 on the screw?


----------



## nick52 (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't yet, I'll go and do that - just a squirt around the screw? Do you reckon it's worth getting a new screwdriver too?


----------

